# Clubs in the Hampton Roads, VA area?



## E 12

I'm moving back to the area at the end of October and would like to hook up with a club as soon as possible. I know that a number of shops have weekly rides and such, but I'd like to join an active club that rides A LOT. Good way to meet cyclists in the area, find out about events, etc. Thoughts?


----------



## wim

Largest club used to be TBA—probably still is.
http://www.tbarides.org/Home_page.htm
But if you want to race, other clubs may be a better choice. Check out TriPower, Fat Frogs, All About Bikes. For web links on those, try this:
http://www.vacycling.org/clubs.html


----------



## E 12

This is great info, thanks! I think I'll start with the TBA to get familiar with the area, meet some folks, etc. From there, I'll likely hook up with a race club. Thanks again - this will make transitioning into an unfamiliar area a bit easier. :thumbsup:


----------

